# Coconut oil for hedgehog antibacterial antifungal antiviral



## SpikeFern (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyone use coconut oil for hedgehog skin? I have heard coconut oil has antibacterial antifungal and antiviral properties. I was just curious if anyone uses it for hedgehog? has had success treating skin issues in hedgehogs? Sucess stories about coconut oil? Adverse effects?


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I wouldn't put any kind of oil on fungus. That usually just makes the fungus happy. It sounds like you've been hanging out in those parts of the internet where all the homeopaths are. I wouldn't recommend homeopathic treatment on something as small and sensitive as a hedgehog unless your vet specifically suggests it. It's too easy to mess them up and hurt them by accident. (This includes colloidal silver and diatomaceous earth.)

That being said, coconut oil is a good supplement to be put on their food, or on a hog with dry skin sparingly. I used it on Finn's food when he first came home because his skin was flaking and now he's super soft. But I didn't ever rub it on him. I do use a small amount of vitamin e oil after a bath on the bald spot on his forehead. He smears it around himself. If he had an infection or virus I would discontinue use and visit a vet.


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow, I didn't know they could eat it! It's really safe to add some to his food? I think I would love to try that, extra nutrition never hurt anyone (he doesn't have dry skin, but I suspect in the winter months it would help regardless).


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Desiree confirms that it's safe here: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/65-skin/88985-olive-oil-coconut-oil-food.html and I personally trust her.

It's sort of a weird substance in that it solidifies at room temperature. I heated up about 2ml with my hands and a syringe and then shook the night's worth of kibbles in it once a week. It really helped with the dry weather.

It's mainly just a fat but it is an excellent source of omega 6 acids. Do hedgehogs need omega 6s? I have no idea.
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fats-and-oils/508/2


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Never put any type of oil on a hedgehog that could have a fungal or bacterial infection. The oil traps the organisms against the skin and will just make things worse.


----------



## Charlotte.the.hedgehog (Nov 15, 2015)

I use it on Charlotte after her baths, melt about a tablespoon in some warm water and let her soak in it for a few minutes and massage it into her skin. It really helps moisturize her dry skin. She also has a few licks of it every day and seems to enjoy it. I wouldn't use it for medicinal purposes tho, fungus can be very nasty and needs to be dealt with by a vet.


----------

